# Audio drivers won't install, getting errors galore.



## happita (Apr 10, 2008)

When trying to install from the maximus motherboard cd, the installshield wizard starts up and starts "searching for installed features" and then comes up with the error "HDA audio bus driver is required and not found."

I then proceeded to download the latest drivers for the onboard sound card for my motherboard directly from the asus website.
I then try to open up the AsusSetup application, this is the message that pops up:
"Does not support this operating system : WNT_5.1P"

There are numerous AsusSetup apps in almost all of the subfolders and they all give me the same message.

The very first time I put together the rig I had both messages appear (all I used was the cd at the time), then when I downloaded the drivers from the website, it installed and worked fine up until I decided to reformat.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 10, 2008)

try installing directx first m8 my dad had same problems he hasnt got the same board but it worked for him.


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 10, 2008)

Make sure that if you ever reinstall drivers, that you uninstall the drivers and restart.  I know it seems too "by the book", but sometimes it really does work.


----------



## lg78 (Sep 17, 2008)

happita said:


> When trying to install from the maximus motherboard cd, the installshield wizard starts up and starts "searching for installed features" and then comes up with the error "HDA audio bus driver is required and not found."
> 
> I then proceeded to download the latest drivers for the onboard sound card for my motherboard directly from the asus website.
> I then try to open up the AsusSetup application, this is the message that pops up:
> ...



==================
I get the same error...please help.  I reformat my pc(full installation) because of malware infection. My sound is working before the reformat but now I have no sound and everytime I run the set-up from the ASUS website or from the cd that comes with my pc I get the error..""Does not support this operating system : WNT_5.1P"

and then i opened the folder "2k_XP" , and run the asus setup there:..but this error message always appear "-->"The audio driver files do not support your computer hardware. If you uninstalled audio software without restarting your pc, restart now, then run this set-up again.", and i cannot proceed with the installation of the driver.

I wonder what the original poster did to run the asus-setup.. I have ASUS P5VD2-MX, Windows XP.  and I have no sound for a week now. Please help.


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2008)

Make sure the audio is turned on in the bios.


----------



## lg78 (Sep 17, 2008)

erocker said:


> Make sure the audio is turned on in the bios.



How do you checked it in the BIOS?


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't have my asus bios in front of me, but I'm quite sure it's in "onboard devices" and is called HD Audio.


----------



## lg78 (Sep 17, 2008)

erocker said:


> I don't have my asus bios in front of me, but I'm quite sure it's in "onboard devices" and is called HD Audio.



Thanks Erocker for your prompt reply. I re-checked my BIOS and my HDA controller has 2 options: Auto and Disabled. Mine is set to Auto.


----------



## k1n6 (Oct 2, 2008)

I have this same problem!

It is suprisingly similar to a thread someone else is experiencing on this page:
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?board_id=1&model=P5K-E%2FWiFi-AP&id=20071206072239452&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

Has any one been able to fix?  Note the above problem is different, as they are getting an pci device error in the device manager, I'm getting a device could not start code 10 in the device manager.

I bought a p5e3 and am having the exact same messages, the unsupported os one when I run the asus installer and the audio files do not support your hardware error when I run the audio drivers.


----------



## farlex85 (Oct 2, 2008)

There is actually someone in that same forum who seems to possibly have an answer: http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20071104014708803&board_id=1&model=P5E&page=1&SLanguage=en-us 

Down the way a bit someone suggest hunting further in the folder for a non-asus installer (at least that's what I gathered) and someone thanked him later so I'm assuming it worked. Also seems that updating the driver through the device manager may have done the trick.


----------



## BossCo (Jan 24, 2009)

*Works for ME!!*

im running XP SP3 and here is what i did.

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SO...-SoundMAX-ADI1988-Audio-Driver-61016270.shtml

1. downloaded the driver from here this was my sound card i think this file is same as from the  asus support site.

2. i extracted the folder

3. opened the 32bit folder

4. opened the 2k_XP folder

5. installed setup.exe *NOT* AsusSetup.exe


----------



## Eagleeee (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi gys !! Happy new year !! I have tha same problem with HP 2140 after reformating this the audio drivers don't install !! I take this message : The HDA Audio bus driver is required and not found. What to do to fix this problem ? Thank you !!


----------

